# private school



## pravspresso (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it tax deductible????? if so, how is it calculated

The cost for montessori schools in the GTA is roughly

10-16gs per year.

I understand childcare costs are a max. of $7,000.00 yr

in Ontario. Does this apply to private school fee's?

cheers


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

It depends on the age of your child
If under school age, the whole tuition may be considered child care (up to the $7000 limit); if of school age, only the portion that doesn't relate to actual classes is considered child care (example, supervision during recess and lunch)

See:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tp/it495r3/README.html


----------



## yyzvoyageur (Apr 10, 2009)

> However, when the payment made is for a child under the compulsory school age, the services being provided are generally considered child care rather than education unless the facts indicate otherwise.


Interesting. My understanding is that school in Ontario is only mandatory from age six. Would tuition for JK and SK at a private school then be deducible if the child is four or five?


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

If you are talking about age 6+ then I think it's cheaper in the long run to move to a neighborhood with great schools and avoid paying for private school altogether. The house in a good neighborhood will be of course more expensive but if you factor private school costs for 2 children until graduation, it will be most likely worth it.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll disagree with this. I think there is a value of private schools that goes far beyond the simple scholastic advantage. It goes with the friends your children make (mine are lifelong friends) ... that always has a benefit.

It's expensive, yes. But if you can afford it, it's worth it.


----------



## yyzvoyageur (Apr 10, 2009)

GeniusBoy27 said:


> I'll disagree with this. I think there is a value of private schools that goes far beyond the simple scholastic advantage. It goes with the friends your children make (mine are lifelong friends) ... that always has a benefit.
> 
> It's expensive, yes. But if you can afford it, it's worth it.


Agreed. One does have to be careful, though, when choosing a private school. We checked out three private schools in our area during an open day they all held concurrently. Only one of them has Ontario College of Teachers certified teachers. That same school is the only one of the three to have a board of directors, accreditation by CAIS, and a curriculum (IB) that could be articulated by the admissions head. All three schools charge about the same for tuition, but the one we chose seems to offer far more value than the others. It's very much a family atmosphere and worth every penny.


----------

